# Find that Classical Piece Site Name



## rjacobson

Hi folks, 

Just joined this neat looking site, so this is my first Holy Grail thread.

A couple of years ago I came across a website which allowed a user to find just about any well known classical or popular music piece just from tapping in a few notes of the piece. This was done not by actually using a musical note per se, but indicating with ones up or down arrows just whether each successive not was up, down, same as the first note in the passage. It worked easily and quite well. 

Anyone else know of that site. 

Thanks,

Richard, aka Jake.


----------



## Margaret

Are you asking in a roundabout way for the site address? Because just come out and ask...

It's Tunespotting
http://www.tunespotting.com/


----------



## rjacobson

That looks pretty much as good or better than the one I was looking for.

Thank you Margaret.


----------



## Lang

Shame, I was hoping that site would be the one described in the first posting. The whole idea of every tune having a unique pattern of up/down/same is a fascinating one, and I would love to try that out. Had a search on Google, but unfortunately couldn't find it.


----------



## bassClef

There's this one that takes musical notes too - in any key:

http://www.multimedialibrary.com/Barlow/index.asp

I have a book that takes the up and down pattern as well - mine's an old copy but I think it's still available new:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Directory-T...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1239629038&sr=8-2

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parsons_code


----------



## bassClef

Oh, I think you can search by Parson's code here:

http://www.musipedia.org/about.html

Only just found this out myself - might be useful. It's better than the book actually since it displays the musical score.


----------



## Lang

Thanks. I used the Parson's code to input Boiled Beef and Carrots, which was identified as Donizetti.


----------



## rjacobson

thanks for replies everyone. sorry that I've been too busy to get back on this grail myself so far. 

I will try and search my old computer "favorites" to find it. Musipedia, above, is not likely the site, nor is tunespotting.


----------

